# New shipment of Corals and some fish will be ready for sale Sunday April 26



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have a new shipment of premium corals and some fish ready for sale this Sunday, April 26 at 11am.

Something for every one.

Watch this post for more updates *


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

you're lucky DVP will re-open tomorrow morning!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been watching this post for over two hours and notta ... Zippo.. Zilch


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

any pics???


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/april 26 coral shipment?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Get some sleep


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Taipan said:


> Get some sleep


I guess you're not sleeping Taipan


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Bayinaung said:


> I guess you're not sleeping Taipan


Don't think Red EVER sleeps !! 

Which of course is good for us !!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey any of those sea fan looking things photosynthetic?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> Hey any of those sea fan looking things photosynthetic?


No, only 2 blueberry gorgs left.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*The Multicultural Melting Pot that is Toronto......*

A Colombian, a couple of Asians, and a Russian walk into the LFS and saw:

Worthy notes: Some very nice rainbow Trachys and Wellsos

Pygmy Golden Angels! Active and swimming upright.

Fat Designer Clowns


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> A Colombian, a couple of Asians, and a Russian walk into the LFS and saw: *Fat Designer Clowns*


and surprisingly nobody was shot. LOL 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Is there a fish list ?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Any specials for this Monday to Thursday?


----------

